# Modern Arnis Virus Alert



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 22, 2001)

Any one recieving e-mail from Al Garza be careful. I just recieved a blank mail with a virus attached! Be careful and Merry Christmas.


:angel:


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 22, 2001)

What is it with this Garza fella and bad e-mails?  Someone should just take his computer away from him if he causes this many problems.

Cthulhu
in a grumpy mood


----------



## KumaSan (Dec 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *What is it with this Garza fella and bad e-mails?  Someone should just take his computer away from him if he causes this many problems.*



I tried to take the computers away from the users at work who pretty much proved that they souldn't be allowed to have one, but then they complained to my boss and I had to give them back. Something about "not being able to do their jobs." Not my fault I say...


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 22, 2001)

This is kind of off topic, so I'll make it brief:

As a PC tech, and having had to deal with numerous morons and their problems over the years, I feel that people should be made to take a technology competency examination.  From this, they are issued a permit that states what level of technology they are allowed to purchase.  Therefore, if someone comes into a store to buy a computer, and they have only been tested up to an adding machine, then they can't buy the computer.

Cthulhu
still grumpy


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 22, 2001)

Virus writers should be tied down, flogged, and salt water poured on the wounds.  ><

Make sure you have up to date antivirus software on your system.  If you havent updated it in the last 2 weeks, you are out of date.  See our support forum here for some more tips on Antivirus stuff.

For great tales on stupid computer tricks, see www.techtales.com.  Its a riot!


----------



## KumaSan (Dec 22, 2001)

Adding further to the thread drift, my personal favorite is the BOFH. If you work in IT at all, it's a must read.

And I hear ya about the user competency. My last job was maintaining 3 separate LANs, one for about 350 users (unclassified), one for around 175 users (classified), and one for 25 users (really classified), each with its own specific difficulties. Now I work more on the security side of things, so I deal with all of these godforsaken viruses, worms, Microsoft "security", etc. I would just like to be left alone a room with a virus writer or script kiddie, just once. Preferably the genius behind the Code Red fiasco.

Oh, and the best thing I've found to keep from spreading all those e-mail worms: use Linux


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 22, 2001)

If I was the sole user of this computer, I'd go Linux all the way.  If I ever get the scratch for a new machine, I'll set one of them up as a Linux box.

Is it me, or is Interwreck Exploiter and WinBlows both large security wholes with an application or OS built around them?

Cthulhu


----------



## KumaSan (Dec 22, 2001)

Oh, it's not just you. Windows XP has been out for what, 5 seconds and it already has 2 security advisories (actually I think one was IE, but, well, same thing). If it wasn't for MS, I might be out of work. And don't get me started on IIS. That's a whole 'nother rant.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KumaSan _
> *Adding further to the thread drift, my personal favorite is the BOFH. If you work in IT at all, it's a must read.
> *



And, bofh.* is the last fully useable part of USENET, in large part because of the membership card requirement.

I prefer my Unix box over Windows for most things, but so many things are only made for PCs. I haven't tried Linux on a PC yet but would like to do so.


----------



## KumaSan (Dec 22, 2001)

Depending on which flavor of Unix you prefer, you may also want to look at one of the BSD's. I used to run FreeBSD at home, but then I felt like a change so I moved to the latest version of Mandrake Linux. It's actually easier to install than Windows, if you ask me. Of course I'm only allowed to do this because my wife gets to keep Windows 98 on her laptop  

How does one go about getting a membership to the bofh.* groups? I'm still a newbie with Usenet stuff.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2002)

More junk e-mail from Mr. Garza, offering me a discount on kickboxing classes at his school many states away, and with a 0Kb .exe file attached. This despite repeated requests to him and his ISP to desist. I am forming a quite negative impression of Mr. Garza.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 17, 2002)

"bofh.* groups" - no idea.  I did some digging, but have'nt had luck myself.  I heard something about "wave the dead chicken" but never could figure that one out.  ><

Junk Email - If you can, have your ISP set up a filter that if the email is FROM any of the addys he is using, it is automatically bounced back.  Or forwarded to  /dev/null


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 20, 2002)

I am the kind of computer user that is your worst nightmare. I know enough to get me into trouble but not enough to fix it. In short, if there was testing I'd fail like a rock trying to swim.

So until they make them easier to use with software etc then you all are just gonna have to live with us! Ah ha ha ha!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2002)

Al Garza has once again spammed me a virus-infected e-mail. According to his ISP, AT&T, it's the *W32/Klez.H@mm* virus. This guy is incorrigible.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 26, 2002)

Why don't you do us all a favor and tell Al what he is doing. I'm the first to admit I harvist e-mail addresses, but I always remove people from my lists when asked.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 26, 2002)

Can't you just report the multiple spamming incidents, highlighting the virus-laden messages, to his ISP and get his account suspended/cancelled?

Cthulhu


----------



## Mao (Apr 26, 2002)

I let him know once before and he apparently stopped for a while as I haven't heard any complaints. I'll contact him again. I wonder If perhaps he is not the one sending out the mail? Any way, I'll get with him again. I'm sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2002)

MAO, 
Tell Al to get his system checked out in detail for viruses, and if he's not running a good AVS package, to get one.  I'm willing to make a housecall (have him CALL me for rates) in the off event he can't find someone local to do it.

KLEZ is an email harvester : http://vil.nai.com/vil/content/v_99455.htm

He may not be the real sender, as this one fills in the blanks from what it finds.

I'm gonna be real blunt here : If you aren't running up to date antivirus software, you have no business online.  Theres 70,000 of these SOBS out there, and too many of them are destructive.  

Look on the support forum here for a discussion on Viruses and how to protect yourself AND your associates.

:asian:


----------

